# A pic of my new chi



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Attached is my new baby Yoshi he is almost 12wks.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is adorable ! Looking forward to seeing more pic's of him.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:shock: Omg he is perfect!!! And welcome :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello & welcome He is just adorable :wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

What a cute boy...love his ears  :wave:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Beautiful Chi!!!! Great Name!!!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## snuffysmom (May 23, 2005)

How cute!! And I love his name  :wave:


----------



## Shelly (Jun 7, 2005)

Awwh he's so tiny! I love love love love the name you picked for him. I would totally steal and use it if I weren't getting a girl lol


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations on Yoshi! What a cutie!! He looks like he's full of personallity.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww..lookie the ears!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww what a cutie !! love the name 

kisses nat


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Welcome, he is adorable.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Way to cute. I too love the named you picked for him. It fits perfectly.

Leslie


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow he is so pervect I am loving his ears too cute


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow congrats! he is adorable!!! I love the name you picked too!!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

what a sweetheart


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Gorgeous boy , I am loving those ears  completely adorable


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Congrats on your new fur baby  Wow he is super cute  . Love the name too Peaches daddies name is Toshi which is kinda close :wave:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:wave: 
your new baby is just perfect


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats!!!! What a cutie!!! Love the ears, and the name!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Cute ears, cute name, cute pup! What more could you ask for?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

majority rules here, cute name cute pup!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg i have fell in love


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He's beautiful and I love the name too.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How adorable! A pair of ears with a chi attached. :lol:


----------

